
Show HN: Your very own communication trainer - kraajkumar
https://apps.apple.com/ca/app/sonero-master-speaking-skills/id1490469448
======
kraajkumar
Hey everyone, I'm the guy who built this. My speaking skills were terrible for
a long time and I joined Toastmasters which helped me a lot. I wanted to marry
that concept with AI. I'd love to hear your feedback!

